# Carp fishing spots central ohio



## joshuapaige (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody know any good lakes or ponds or spots on the river to catch carp? Fish the deer creek spillway quite a bit for carp but been wanting to find a new spot to fish for them but can't seem to find a good one. I live in pickaway county about 30 minutes south of columbus. Any input is appreciated.


----------

